# Wende mich mal an die Rocky-Gemeinde



## Gige (18. August 2010)

Ich suche ein RM Cirrus-Rahmen bis 18"
Bitte alles anbieten.

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## argh (23. August 2010)

Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

